# {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }



## adel baket (8 مايو 2008)

_كونوا مكتفين
بمـــا عندكم_
_{ عب13: 5 }_
_لم يقل كاتب رسالة العبرانيين ان حيازة_
_المال خطية,لكنها قد تكون مشكلة._
_فان عالمنا قد تبنى الخرافة القائلة بأن_
_الثروة والقناعة تسيران معآ..._
_وأنهما تكادان أن تكونا أمــرآ واحدآ._
_غير أن كثيرون من الأغنياء الذين_
_يتباهون بحساباتهم المصرفية الضخمة_
_ليسوا مكتفين أو قانعين.فهم دائمآ يريدون_
_المزيد ويعيشون تحت وطأة الخوف_
_مــــن فقـــدان ما عندهم.._
_(كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم)._
_حسنآ,وماذا عندكم؟_
_هل يفكر أحدكم حالآ بما هو فى حساب_
_توفيره أو قائمة ممتلكاته؟_
_انك تنظر الى المكان الغلوط..._
_لقد قال كاتب العبرانيين انك ان كنت_
_تعيش بالايمان فى رب الأبدية,_
_فهو لك.وهو قد وعد أن_
_( لا أهملك ولا أتركك)(عب13: 5)._
_فانه هو لك,وعليه فأنت تستطيع أن_
_تقول واثقآ: _
_( الرب معين لى,فلا أخاف._
_ماذا يصنع بى انسان؟)(ع6)._
_عزيزى...ان كان عندك كل شىء_
_ما عدا الرب,فليس لديك الكثير أبدآ._
_وان كان عندك حضور الرب وقليل _
_من غير ذلك,ففى وسعك_
_أن تكون قانعآ ومكتفيآ..._
​


----------



## rose24 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*

فعلا  ..لو كان عندي كل شي عدا الرب ..لا املك اي شي
يا رب املك على قلبي لأرضى  وافرح بالقليل وانت معي..امين
شكرا  على هذا التأمل


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*

تأمل رائع يا عادل

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*

مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا على التامل  
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## adel baket (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*



rose24 قال:


> فعلا ..لو كان عندي كل شي عدا الرب ..لا املك اي شي
> يا رب املك على قلبي لأرضى وافرح بالقليل وانت معي..امين
> شكرا على هذا التأمل



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل روز_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*



candy shop قال:


> تأمل رائع يا عادل​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل كاندى_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*



kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا على التامل
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل _
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*

تامل رائع اووووووووى ياعادل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*

تامل رائع اووووووووى ياعادل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*

تامل رائع اووووووووى ياعادل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## maibel86 (3 يوليو 2008)

فعلا كلام رائع
(كما يشتاق الابل الى جداول المياة هكذا تشتاق نفسى ليك يارب)
فعلا الحياة بدون ربنا لا معنى لها
ربنا يعوضكم وصلووووووووووووو من اجلى كتير


----------



## adel baket (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> تامل رائع اووووووووى ياعادل​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل فيبى_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## darsh (11 أغسطس 2008)

_*( الرب معين لى,فلا أخاف.
ماذا يصنع بى انسان؟)(ع6*_​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2008)

adel baket قال:


> _كونوا مكتفين
> بمـــا عندكم_
> _{ عب13: 5 }_
> _لم يقل كاتب رسالة العبرانيين ان حيازة_
> ...



  حقا موضوع جميل شكراا ليك


----------



## adel baket (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> تامل رائع اووووووووى ياعادل​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل فيبى_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*



maibel86 قال:


> فعلا كلام رائع
> (كما يشتاق الابل الى جداول المياة هكذا تشتاق نفسى ليك يارب)
> فعلا الحياة بدون ربنا لا معنى لها
> ربنا يعوضكم وصلووووووووووووو من اجلى كتير


 

_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل_
_والرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## adel baket (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*



darsh قال:


> _*( الرب معين لى,فلا أخاف.*_​
> 
> _*ماذا يصنع بى انسان؟)(ع6*_​





_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: {  الــــرب معين لى,فلا أخــاف  }*



النهيسى قال:


> حقا موضوع جميل شكراا ليك


 

_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------

